# Shorts for long rides



## amnss (Jul 28, 2015)

Greetings,

This is my first post, so I will start by saying hello fellow cyclists! 
I started cycling last year ( after abanding this sport as a kid) and now I go for cycling 1-5 times a week depending on my spare time. 

I bought some canari shorts to have a little bit of comfort during long rides , but after 15 miles I started to feel discomfort and after 40 miles I started having pain and my ( you know) got sore. Currently I stopped going long distances as the pain lasts for days after a long ride, which mean I need to stop riding for a week. 

Anyway I need to change my shorts with new ones and I'm not sure which brand and model has a good padding, so can you suggest me good shorts for long rides with a price below 110$ ? 

Regards,


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Assos S7 T.Equipe

Don't look at the price, just buy them. Trust me. You should get 20,000 miles or so out of a pair, they're worth every penny. 

I've probably tried 50 different pairs of the highest end bibs on the market and these are my favorite, no matter how long the ride. I rode with the T.Cento (the ones made for long rides) today and I don't think they're nearly as good. S7 T.Equipe for the win. Everything else is second rate, and in my opinion that means everything else with no exceptions.

Buy 1 pair. Wash them immediately after you get off the bike in a mesh wash bag with the rest of your cycling stuff with a mild detergent and medium spin. Immediately hang dry inside out when done in the wash. They'll last for years.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

amnss said:


> I bought some canari shorts to have a little bit of comfort during long rides , but after 15 miles I started to feel discomfort and after 40 miles I started having pain and my ( you know) got sore. Currently I stopped going long distances as the pain lasts for days after a long ride, which mean I need to stop riding for a week.


Canari are decent shorts. You shouldn't have problems in just 15mi.
Are they the right size? They should be skin tight and not move around.

You also might have the wrong saddle. No shorts, no matter the price or quality will overcome a poorly fit saddle.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I've ridding plenty of shorts that "fail" after about 20 miles. Hincapie comes immediately to mind. I'm one who needs a good pair of bibs to make it any distance, but when I have one, distance is never an issue of anything to do with my butt.


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

Castelli Volo Bib Shorts - Men's | Competitive Cyclist

I wear these for every 50+ mile ride the pad is thin be super effective. The shorts feel like your wearing nothing at all. No grippers on the leg.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I like these: Men's Cycling Shorts - Bouré Bicycle Clothing


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

If your 'you know' is getting sore the problem is very likely well beyond needing better shorts.
Better shorts can help sit bone pain but you likely have a circulation issue cause by the saddle or the way you sit on it.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

MMsRepBike said:


> I've ridding plenty of shorts that "fail" after about 20 miles. Hincapie comes immediately to mind. I'm one who needs a good pair of bibs to make it any distance, but when I have one, distance is never an issue of anything to do with my butt.


OP doesn't seem to have a "butt" issue.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

I love Voler's top tier shorts...AAMOF they are having their annual trial kit sale on right now...Great chance to get their top end $130 bibs for $80USD.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

My favorite for endurance comfort - Sportful Total Comfort or Super Total Comfort if you like a more compression fit (I do). The pad specs read thick, but in use it isn't an issue, at all. You can find them from Competitive Cyclist, as wella s via Amazon (same seller listed as Backcountry).

Second choice, close but not quite as comfortable after 2.5-3 hours, Rapha Classic bib shorts. Buy these direct from Rapha. The Rapha shorts seem to have a slight edge on construction quality, but that is a bit of a WAG at this point. Neither has shown any sign of weakness or departure from quality. One edge for the Rapha is their try 'em warranty, and their repair service should you ever need it.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

It sure sounds to me like a saddle issue rather than shorts, though I'm not entirely sure I know what your (you know) is.

Kerry Irons should dig out his oft-reposted dissertation on saddle adjustment.


----------



## Shuffleman (Sep 4, 2013)

Jay Strongbow said:


> If your 'you know' is getting sore the problem is very likely well beyond needing better shorts.
> Better shorts can help sit bone pain but you likely have a circulation issue cause by the saddle or the way you sit on it.


I think that this advise is spot on. You can try other shorts and see if it helps but I tend to think that your seat fit is off if it is bothering your down there. If you want to great pair of shorts to try out, Assos is a great place to start. Either way, I would go to a shop and check out some different seats first. That may be a simple fix.
Assos H FI.Uno S5 Half Short | Chain Reaction Cycles


----------



## amnss (Jul 28, 2015)

Thank you guys for all the replys. 

The canari shorts fit is spot on, so I do not think fit is the issue. The pain is actually on the sit bones + between them + the middle area near the balls(sometimes). I have asked some other cyclists if the saddle is adequate and they say I have a good saddle.
By the way I never tried bibs because I don't like how it looks, but it seems there are many recommenations to buy a bib.


----------



## pittcanna (Oct 2, 2014)

Bibs are by far superior to just the shorts. They allow the to bottom to stay right where it needs to be. I never buy shorts, i just buy bibs.


----------



## dougclaysmith (Oct 17, 2009)

are you wearing anything under them? If you do, don't

Also, never go cheap on shorts, you can go cheap on other things, gloves, jersey, sunglasses, but never shorts. 

Bibs are way better! Fit better, and hold everything in better.

here is a solid bib Castelli Free Aero Race Bib Shorts - Men's | Competitive Cyclist


have many pairs.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

amnss said:


> Thank you guys for all the replys.
> 
> The canari shorts fit is spot on, so I do not think fit is the issue. The pain is actually on the sit bones + between them + the middle area near the balls(sometimes). I have asked some other cyclists if the saddle is adequate and they say I have a good saddle.
> By the way I never tried bibs because I don't like how it looks, but it seems there are many recommenations to buy a bib.



Most people can ride 15 miles in jeans and have no problems. I think you do have a saddle issue.....it may be the positioning and not the saddle itself but it's an issue either way.
Try messing with the tile of your saddle. Perhaps lower it a little too.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

The fit being referred to isn't the fit of your shorts, but bike fit, including saddle position. Just because you have a good saddle doesn't mean it is good for you. I went through 4 great saddles before I found the one that was right for me.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

amnss said:


> I have asked some other cyclists if the saddle is adequate and they say I have a good saddle.


Sorry but these other cyclists don't know what they're talking about. 
Saddles come in many shapes and sizes... just like peoples butt's and "you know's". It doesn't matter how good the saddle is, if it doesn't fit you correct, it's not going to be comfortable.


----------



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

As many posters have previously stated, you need to look at your saddle and make sure your sit bones are are situated on the saddle correctly.

That being said, IMHO, most high-end bib shorts will get you through high mileage rides. My current favorites are my Capo Modena bibs. I've read that a lot of cyclists like the DeSoto '400 mile' bibs.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

MMsRepBike said:


> I've ridding plenty of shorts that "fail" after about 20 miles.


I had a pair of Pearl Izumi Attack shorts years ago (a gift) that I could not stand to ride for any mileage. The edge of the chamois was like a serrated knife. I believe PI developed them in consultation with the Ginzu Knife people. To the OP, I agree that you should look at your saddle first. FWIW my favorite long distance bib is the DeSoto 400 Mile bibs. In the under $100 category I have had good success with Pearl Izumi Elite and Bellwether Forma


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

*It is not your shorts*

You have a bike fit issue. Cycling shorts main purpose is it wick moisture away from your seat area. Look for a bike shop that will let you demo different saddles. You might find that a cheaper seat is better for you than the most expensive one out there. I can remember back 40 years ago doing 100 mile rides wearing jean shorts.


----------



## Shuffleman (Sep 4, 2013)

tlg said:


> Sorry but these other cyclists don't know what they're talking about.
> Saddles come in many shapes and sizes... just like peoples butt's and "you know's". It doesn't matter how good the saddle is, if it doesn't fit you correct, it's not going to be comfortable.


This is spot on. There is no one size fits all for saddles. All of our rear ends are different and different saddles fit different rear ends. I have been lucky in that I have never owned a saddle that I felt was not comfortable. This includes saddles that came with the bikes that I purchased. I know many other people not so fortunate. Go to a LBS and have them do a saddle fit or measure your sit bones. They may be able to identify a better saddle for you and your shape.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Random questions and thoughts.

What saddle do you have? 
Is the saddle level or nose up or nose down? 
How long have you been riding? 
How many miles a week do you ride? 

If your taint is getting sore you may want to look at saddles with a relief cut out to demo
If you have been riding two or 3 months and 40 miles a week you need more saddle time to get used to riding a road bike. 

Good bibs / shorts will help discomfort on long rides but not if you have other issues that should be considered first.


----------



## jemsurvey (Aug 2, 2009)

ibericb said:


> My favorite for endurance comfort - Sportful Total Comfort or Super Total Comfort if you like a more compression fit (I do). The pad specs read thick, but in use it isn't an issue, at all. You can find them from Competitive Cyclist, as wella s via Amazon (same seller listed as Backcountry).
> 
> Second choice, close but not quite as comfortable after 2.5-3 hours, Rapha Classic bib shorts. Buy these direct from Rapha. The Rapha shorts seem to have a slight edge on construction quality, but that is a bit of a WAG at this point. Neither has shown any sign of weakness or departure from quality. One edge for the Rapha is their try 'em warranty, and their repair service should you ever need it.


+1 Second choice would be Assos S7 T.Equipe


----------



## GlobalGuy (Jun 9, 2015)

Only problem I ever had in decades of riding was because of a new saddle. Corrected it and that solved it. 

On long rides no short is even close to a good bib. Once you wear a good bib you will never go back to shorts for long rides. Never.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

The problem is not the shorts, it's the saddle. Your butt needs a saddle that is flatter side to side. So you are sitting on your sit bones instead of the soft tissue in the middle. That causes pain and numbness.

Specialized makes some saddles like the Toupe that is flat from side to side. The center cutout also helps get rid of pressure between the sit bones.


----------



## Mengtian (May 31, 2015)

Performance shorts are good (for me) for anyting under 30 miles. I recently bought a couple of Loius Garnnue Bibs and shorts anf or the money seem to be great for 100 mile rides. I have done two i the last three weeks and my regular ride is 40.

I am looking at Assos but so far these are pretty good and half the price.


----------



## amnss (Jul 28, 2015)

Thank you guys for your feedback, I cannot change shorts and the saddle, so I will verify if the saddle is adequate then I will buy a new shorts. 

By the way, I have a bontrager saddle with cutout as can be seen below from the pictures:


----------



## joeinchi (Sep 24, 2010)

JCavilia said:


> Kerry Irons should dig out his oft-reposted dissertation on saddle adjustment.


This?



Kerry Irons said:


> ... lots of people blame their saddle when it's really a setup problem.
> 
> There are 7 factors in preventing saddle numbness and pain:
> 
> ...


Yup, lots to chew on ... but it's thorough.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

The saddle in the pics is, I believe, a Bontrager Paradigm. It has a strong following for people who ride in a fairly aggressive position. I tried one for ~ 300 miles. At first it felt great, but over time it led to great discomfort. It was fine when I would ride forward and in the drops, but for long distances my seated posture is too upright. Based on your description of your problem, I suspect you're suffering something similar - a poor match of saddle to your riding style and position. Trek / Bontrager describe their approach to saddle matching and fitting in this white paper. 

The key design parameters to consider in selecting a saddle are well described by the folks at Cervelo here. If you look at the first pic (shot from the nose of the saddle) you will note it has a very rounded or crowned profile. That means when you're seated upright it will be putting pressure in the soft tissue region between the iscial tuberoscities (sit bones). 

I would suggest you check that saddle width meets your needs (the Paradigm comes in three widths), and if that is about right then you look for a flatter saddle. Bontrager's answer would be the Affinity as next in the series. I much prefer a Selle Italia Flite Flow.

Saddle selection and preference is very individual and personal. What works really well for one is often a miserable failure for another. That's, in part, why there are so many different designs in the market today.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

joeinchi said:


> This?
> 
> 
> Yup, lots to chew on ... but it's thorough.


That's the one. Thanks.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

ibericb said:


> The saddle in the pics is, I believe, a Bontrager Paradigm. It has a strong following for people who ride in a fairly aggressive position. I tried one for ~ 300 miles. At first it felt great, but over time it led to great discomfort. It was fine when I would ride forward and in the drops, but for long distances my seated posture is too upright. Based on your description of your problem, I suspect you're suffering something similar - a poor match of saddle to your riding style and position. Trek / Bontrager describe their approach to saddle matching and fitting in this white paper.
> 
> The key design parameters to consider in selecting a saddle are well described by the folks at Cervelo here. If you look at the first pic (shot from the nose of the saddle) you will note it has a very rounded or crowned profile. That means when you're seated upright it will be putting pressure in the soft tissue region between the iscial tuberoscities (sit bones).
> 
> ...


^^^ spot on. I use the Paradigm RL. I got one size wider than the assOmeter said to get. It is just great for me. After 4 saddles of trying... This one is perfect. Basically the same one you are using. It's so individualized.... You are in black-hole land, but don't worry, once you get this solved it is DONE! A saddle should feel right quickly btw. Don't worry about bibs yet, get the saddle right. They can be comparable in price so settle the hardware issue first. You can kiss your hard earned cash goodbye testing bibs later.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

For me, the diff between bibs and shorts is the relative comfort/discomfort of waist bands vs shoulder straps, nothing else. This will depend on body shape, and the specific fit, the waistband and the straps.


----------



## amnss (Jul 28, 2015)

I will go the local shop which have the sit bones measurement device this week to check if I have the correct saddle. Additionally I noticed today when I sit usually I don't feel a pressure on my sit bones and when I sit far at the back I feel some pressure on the sit bones. Anyway I'm not sure if it is a siting issue or the wrong saddle. As a result I will start making some adjustments to the saddle slope and position to make sure the sit bones are taking the pressure.


----------



## rochrunner (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm a bit late to the thread but wanted to add a few comments:

- I've mostly seen Canari products as what is typically sold by places like REI as a lower-end product.
- I've never been sorry to spend a bit extra on shorts, although I've never seen the need for myself to go to Assos level.
- The only regular shorts I own are PI Elite In-R-Cool, which are pretty good. Everything else is bibs.
- My current favorite are my Giordana Lazer bibs, which are high-quality, comfortable, and functional for around $200. I just ordered another pair from Competitive Cyclist where they're on sale for $155.
- I'll stay out of the seat discussion since I use a Brooks B-17 even on my carbon road bike and would be laughed right out of the forum (while riding on it all day!).


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

My votes for best bib shorts over the course of my short riding career are Voler top of the line stuff or Pearl Izumi Elite In-r-cool. Those are the choices for rides over 40 miles for me. Everything else is for general 20 mile commutes or rides of that length.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

DaveG said:


> I had a pair of Pearl Izumi Attack shorts years ago (a gift) that I could not stand to ride for any mileage. The edge of the chamois was like a serrated knife. I believe PI developed them in consultation with the Ginzu Knife people. To the OP, I agree that you should look at your saddle first. FWIW my favorite long distance bib is the DeSoto 400 Mile bibs. In the under $100 category I have had good success with Pearl Izumi Elite and Bellwether Forma


I will agree with this. Pearl Izumi Elite series including the In-r-cool are the best shorts I've had. The cheaper Attack shorts left me with a sore arse.

You get what you pay for in this case.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Why do these questions always turn into a popularity contest? Plenty of shorts or bibs are good, but no one mentioned the fit. The OP may not know that they need to be quite snug fitting.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Special Eyes said:


> Why do these questions always turn into a popularity contest? Plenty of shorts or bibs are good, but no one mentioned the fit. The OP may not know that they need to be quite snug fitting.


Good point. Baggy = Pain.

Popularity contest? Yes, people are passionate about their favorite brands. We find something that works for us and it becomes religion.


----------

